# Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious" (Not so much)



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

I am absolutely floored by this.  This has to be one of the stupidest ideas I have EVER seen.  

High heels for infants - MSN Video

Heelarious ~ her first high heels


----------



## Korms (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious"*

I kind of imagine the same people who dress their tiny dogs up in tutus will buy these for their kids.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious"*

You have NO idea how crazy women are until you start paying attention to some of the stuff marketed to baby girl moms.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious"*

Wow.

How stupid?

I can't lie...when i go shopping for babies in my family, I go a bit crazy...all the stuff is SO CUTE, and you want to buy everything...

But not these LOL. Unless it was a joke.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious"*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
I can't lie...when i go shopping for babies in my family, I go a bit crazy...all the stuff is SO CUTE, and you want to buy everything...
_

 
aww same! i can't wait til i'm shopping for my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but yeah. these are so not even "heelarious", even for a joke. nor are they cute. and the mum that put her baby in the ad should be ASHAMED lol.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious"*

Wow.
So now I'm going to see what HE-larious is about.


----------



## frocher (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious"*

I wouldn't buy them, but I think they are relatively harmless.  Strange, but harmless.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 11, 2008)

whatever happened to babies being CUTE? Not sexy. CUTE.


----------



## Willa (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it's funny
But I would buy them only for a special occasion, to have fun during a family reunion or something like that. I would never make her wear those IRL because it doesnt seem very good for the feet, a shoe needs to be flat.


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

OH Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 11, 2008)

Babies don't need shoes. The first shoes a baby wears should be soft sole leather to protect from anything on the ground, but to allow the foot to develop its own strength unimpeded.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 11, 2008)

LMAO Honestly I think it's hysterical. They're soft soles, so I don't really see any problem.

I like silly stuff, so if I were ever to buy something like that for my child, it would probably be to get a rise out of everyone at a family get together or something like that.

I don't think I'd let her wear them outside, but it's funny and harmless all the same.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 11, 2008)

who comes up with this shit?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_who comes up with this shit?_

 
Apparently a couple of board chicks who think it is "heelarious" to make babies look like prostitutes.  Maybe they can do baby's first garter and thigh-highs next.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Apparently a couple of board chicks who think it is "heelarious" to make babies look like prostitutes.  Maybe they can do baby's first garter and thigh-highs next._

 
And baby's first corsets?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Apparently a couple of board chicks who think it is "heelarious" to make babies look like prostitutes.  Maybe they can do baby's first garter and thigh-highs next._

 
Or something like this. Which is being sold in a size 4-6...







French Maid Dress Apron Choker Halloween Costume S 4-6 - eBay (item 220027797553 end time Oct-03-08 07:11:41 PDT)


or this

Available for your size six daughter...
Purrty Kitty Child Costume - Costumes


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

Acccckkkk!  Which leads us to our yearly thread about how Halloween turned into a holiday where girls and women dress like hookers, regardless of the costume.  You know, sexy nurse, sexy police woman, sexy...well, you get the point.  lol

I am hoping that they come out with a toddler stipper's pole, because that is just so tasteful and classy.


----------



## Korms (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I am hoping that they come out with a toddler stipper's pole, because that is just so tasteful and classy._

 
Your comment reminded me of a news story from a few years ago which reported that Tesco (large UK supermarket chain) had been forced to remove a pole dancing kit from the *children's toy section* in it's stores.

Tesco condemned for selling pole dancing toy | Mail Online


----------



## jbid (Sep 12, 2008)

i think it's the sequel of "tweens wearing full face".
so sad... 
let children be children. not mini size "femme fatale"s.


----------



## Willa (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe I'm wrong for thinking this, but I think it can be funny for a day, just to make a joke... but as I said, I would never make my daughter wear these shoes on a normal day.

I can't speak for the inventor, but I see it as a joke thing.
Like these :


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 12, 2008)

High heels are very sexualized though, where a fake nose/eyeglass thing is just silly.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 12, 2008)

Obviously, this is for the parent and not the child.


----------



## Willa (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_High heels are very sexualized though, where a fake nose/eyeglass thing is just silly._

 
It depends on how you see it
I don't see it as a sexual thing at all


----------



## Rennah (Sep 12, 2008)

All I can say is, WTF?


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It depends on how you see it
I don't see it as a sexual thing at all



_

 
Neither do i..i mean really, i guess it depends how you look at it. I don't think they're "wrong", just maybe like someone else mentioned for a special occasion as something fun and silly.. 

BUT, they iz ugly anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh wow! I was just looking at the same video yesterday. I mean it really seems as if anything goes now...I mean really, heels for babies cmon now.


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious"*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I wouldn't buy them, but I think they are relatively harmless. Strange, but harmless._

 
I agree.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 12, 2008)

I think they're awful. We should be encouraging little girls to stay girls for as long as possible. Not putting high heels on babies. Young girls are far to keen to grow up these days.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Or something like this. Which is being sold in a size 4-6...







French Maid Dress Apron Choker Halloween Costume S 4-6 - eBay (item 220027797553 end time Oct-03-08 07:11:41 PDT)

_

 
Oh man... As I saw this my first thought was 'Huh... Role play!' Shortly followed by 'Oh my god, she's so little!' *shudders*

Anyway, I don't necessarily think these shoes are distasteful in the same way, but I don't think they're all that funny. I think its kind of cruel to put a shoe that will clearly cause balance issues on a child that is probably trying to learn how to stand/walk. Watching that baby in the first video struggle to keep her ankles from rolling aggravated me.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Apparently a couple of board chicks who think it is "heelarious" to make babies look like prostitutes.  Maybe they can do baby's first garter and thigh-highs next._

 
LOL.. yeah, Pampers may as well just start marketing thong diapers if current trends persist.
Those would look so sexy with some "heelarious" heels, wouldn't they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Seriously, this is up there with the dumbest ideas ever..


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 13, 2008)

Did you guys read the How-We-Came-Up-With-This-Shit story? 

" Britta Bacon & Hayden Porter are childhood friends turned business partners.  While Hayden was completely obsessed with high heels,   Britta wasn't even sure if she owned a pair.  On her way to her daughter Kayla's 4th birthday party, Britta was reminiscing about when Kayla was a baby and Hayden's shoe obsession crossed her mind.   She thought to herself "That would have been hilarious if I could have brought Kayla to a party in high heels when she was a baby".   It was at that moment that ·heelarious®  was born."

Um. What? Does that even make any sense to anyone?


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wouldn't buy them, but I don't see the big deal with them. It's a joke.. so yeah, I find them harmless too.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Talk about getting a head start...I'm 24 and still waiting for my first pair of high heels lol

Really, really weird


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 13, 2008)

I wouldn't put my baby in those...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *agirlnamedfury* 

 
_Did you guys read the How-We-Came-Up-With-This-Shit story? 

" Britta Bacon & Hayden Porter are childhood friends turned business partners.  While Hayden was completely obsessed with high heels,   Britta wasn't even sure if she owned a pair.  On her way to her daughter Kayla's 4th birthday party, Britta was reminiscing about when Kayla was a baby and Hayden's shoe obsession crossed her mind.   She thought to herself "That would have been hilarious if I could have brought Kayla to a party in high heels when she was a baby".   It was at that moment that ·heelarious®  was born."

Um. What? Does that even make any sense to anyone?_

 
God, no!  Their P.R. firm definitely leaves something to be desired.  lol  I was reading some of their obviously canned, prepared comments in one of their interviews and quite frankly, it sounded just like it is: A shit product and a shit P.R. prep.  Bottom line: The crappier the idea, the harder it is to sell it and make it sound interesting.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 13, 2008)

From MSN.com

 Quote:

 *Debate afoot over high heels for tots 
There’s a big debate afoot about stylish shoes for girls too young to walk*
By Mike Celizic
TODAYShow.com contributor
updated 11:27 a.m. ET, Fri., Sept. 12, 2008


Some people are getting a big kick out of an emerging fashion trend for babies — high heel crib shoes for girls too young to walk. Others are certain it’s yet another sign that the republic really is going to perdition in a handbasket. 

The latest rage for the preverbal set is the creation of two Seattle moms, Britta Bacon and Hayden Porter. Friends since childhood, the two were taking Bacon’s daughter, Kayla, to a party for her fourth birthday when they started reminiscing about when Kayla was an infant. 

Porter, who admits to being obsessed with shoes, found herself thinking how hilarious it would have been if Kayla had had high heels as an infant. 

The more Bacon and Porter thought about it, the better the idea sounded. They developed a product that comes in six styles: leopard satin print, hot pink patent, black satin, zebra satin, black patent and hot pink satin. They are packaged in a see-through “runway bag” with a big rhinestone clasp.

The shoes aren’t meant to be walked in, and the heels collapse if a baby attempts to stand on them.

Debate afoot
There’s a lively debate on the Internet about the shoes, with some bloggers appalled by them and others smitten with the cuteness of it all. 

A press release from manufacturer Heelarious goes heavy on the cute: “Fashionable. Adorable. Hilarious. Ingenious. Yes, we're talking about the latest rage in shoes to hit the market since Sex and the City made Choo and Louboutin household names. Heelarious has conquered the last frontier of baby fashion in such a fabulous way that we have to think that Carrie Bradshaw would most certainly approve.”

Celebrity-Babies.com had this take: “If you're the mother of a baby and can't wait to go for your first mother-daughter manicure, get her fitted for her first bra, or give her a makeover, you might get a kick out of heelarious infant high heels.”

Others are less excited. “These baby high heels are ridiculous and take out all the fun in having a baby and toddler,” reads an anonymous comment posted on Digg.com. “I wish the fashion industry would quit promoting adult like clothing and accessories for infants and toddlers. Doesn't anyone want to keep the little ones a normal dressed baby?”


A critic on Clotheshorse.com was undecided, writing: “I find them funny from a fashion and shoe lover's perspective but also a little disturbing that we are trying to create mini Carrie Bradshaw just a little too early. Shouldn't babies be wearing sweet bunny slippers or cheeky Robeezs? What do you think? Do you find them cute and funny or a bit odd and disturbing?”

On Friday, the TODAY anchors sat down with two baby girls to see what the target audience thinks about the soft and cushy Heelarious shoes that sell for $35 a pair. 

Little Sophia Bushey considered her shoe and chucked it aside. Beatriz De Lima, on the other hand, removed one of her shoes and started chewing on the toe. She seemed satisfied with the flavor.

The TODAY cast didn’t know what to make of the shoes, which come in one size — 0-6 months — and are not designed for walking. But Meredith Vieira, Ann Curry and Matt Lauer did agree that putting infants in high heels is pushing the envelope into uncomfortable territory.

“Thirty-five dollars for the heels; $45 to get the bustier with it,” Lauer deadpanned.  
 
Video of Today Show segment: msnbc.com Video Player


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 13, 2008)

There are mother-daughter manicures? Hm. And what is so exciting about getting a bra for your teenage daughter? Is that more exciting than getting, for example, jeans and skirts and mittens? 
I personally don't see the point of high heels for babies that can't even walk. It kind of bothers me how some parents seem to see their children as some kind of living Barbie dolls to play dress-up with.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_There are mother-daughter manicures? Hm. And what is so exciting about getting a bra for your teenage daughter? Is that more exciting than getting, for example, jeans and skirts and mittens? 
I personally don't see the point of high heels for babies that can't even walk. It kind of bothers me how some parents seem to see their children as some kind of living Barbie dolls to play dress-up with._

 
Is there something wrong with mother-daughter manicures? It's just something fun and girlie to do.

And, yes, shopping for bras [the first ones especially] is very exciting compared to shopping for jeans and mittens because needing a bra is sort of a coming of age thing. Just like when a girl has her period for the first time, it's something special because she's growing up and these are milestones.

I do agree with you on the Barbie doll thing though. My daughter didn't really start wearing anything besides onesies and little pants or shorts until she was like 3 months old. For some reason, I always get really bothered when people dress their brand newborns in big dresses and put bows or hair ties in their hair.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 13, 2008)

They *might* be cute for a halloween costume, but that's about it. Like if you dress your baby up as Minnie Mouse or something, i think she wears patent heels, right? Whatever the case.. if I see some lady at the grocery store with these on her baby, I might have to slap her.. haha


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Is there something wrong with mother-daughter manicures? It's just something fun and girlie to do.

And, yes, shopping for bras [the first ones especially] is very exciting compared to shopping for jeans and mittens because needing a bra is sort of a coming of age thing. Just like when a girl has her period for the first time, it's something special because she's growing up and these are milestones.

I do agree with you on the Barbie doll thing though. My daughter didn't really start wearing anything besides onesies and little pants or shorts until she was like 3 months old. For some reason, I always get really bothered when people dress their brand newborns in big dresses and put bows or hair ties in their hair._

 
There's nothing wrong with having a mother-daughter mani. I'd just never heard of it before. Where I live, manis and pedis are very expensive, so it's mostly something women do when they're getting married or for other special occasions.

My mother never took me bra-shopping once I'd started developing big enough breasts to need a bra. It was never particularly special to me, just another piece of clothing.


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 14, 2008)

I think the idea is completely harmless and sort of cute! I would not put my baby in them on a regular basis though, maybe a Halloween costume or something. It's impractical.

I mean, don't you all remember when you were little girls and put on your mom's high heels that were way too ridiculously large for you, and tried to walk around in them? It's a sweet memory, and yet no one accused me of trying to grow up too fast back then. Pushing the heels for babies is a little too much though, I would say.


----------



## urpalkev (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Baby's First High Heels - "Heelarious"*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I kind of imagine the same people who dress their tiny dogs up in tutus will buy these for their kids._

 


I dress my dogs up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but they like it I swear! plus they get cold sometimes.. lol 


i think the heels are funny but they cant be very comfortable like you have rolled up socks all funky.. eeww. even I wouldnt let my kid wear them.. just not even worth it..


----------



## lara (Sep 15, 2008)

Tack-o-rama.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2008)

1.  Hideous.
2.  When that baby stood up, it looked like she was more unsteady than she would have been because of that stupid heel.  Even though it's "squishy," it's obstructing her walking and standing, because it doesn't completely flatten.
3. Why?
4. Seriously...what's the point?
5.  I'm almost 22 years old and I don't even wanna wear high heels, so why would my infant?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I think the idea is completely harmless and sort of cute! I would not put my baby in them on a regular basis though, maybe a Halloween costume or something. It's impractical.

I mean, don't you all remember when you were little girls and put on your mom's high heels that were way too ridiculously large for you, and tried to walk around in them? It's a sweet memory, and yet no one accused me of trying to grow up too fast back then. Pushing the heels for babies is a little too much though, I would say._

 
Yes but when I did that...I was the one doing it, and I was trying to be funny.
For the baby wearing these heels, this is the mother doing it.  So it's like conditioning their baby to dress like an adult before they're even aware of what's going on.


----------

